# Does women like touching/feeling the thing?



## spectrumk (Dec 14, 2020)

I am married with my wife for almost 8 years and we have sex once or twice a month. She often doesn't open her mouth or let me use my tongue while kissing.

Yesterday when we had sex, I pulled her hand to my penis and let her jerk it off. While she was shaking it off, she kissed me hard and deep. Our tongues licked each other and she did this for the whole 6 or 7 minutes before saying that she is done under her undies.

She usually doesn't like me talking about specifics of sex with her using words. So I didn't discuss it with her.

Do women like touching man's thing and jerking it off? Please let me know your experience.

TIA


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Apparently yours does.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

spectrumk said:


> I am married with my wife for almost 8 years and we have sex once or twice a month. She often doesn't open her mouth or let me use my tongue while kissing.
> 
> Yesterday when we had sex, I pulled her hand to my penis and let her jerk it off. While she was shaking it off, she kissed me hard and deep. Our tongues licked each other and she did this for the whole 6 or 7 minutes before saying that she is done under her undies.
> 
> ...


So, you should try to GET her to talk about sex. You are MARRIED -- who else SHOULD you be talking with about what she likes? She may be uncomfortable, but you both need to just talk it through and it SHOULD become more comfortable to talk about as time goes by. I bet it would open up a whole new world for the both of you...


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

What jlg07 said! Start talking! It's the best thing that ever happened in me & my wife's sex life! 
My wife certainly likes grabbing my thing, and jerking me off, and watching the 'off' part! That is not important. It's what your wife likes! 
Ask her.


----------



## spectrumk (Dec 14, 2020)

Lurkster said:


> What jlg07 said! Start talking! It's the best thing that ever happened in me & my wife's sex life!
> My wife certainly likes grabbing my thing, and jerking me off, and watching the 'off' part! That is not important. It's what your wife likes!
> Ask her.


Thanks for the reply. May I know what do you mean by watching the 'off' part?


----------



## spectrumk (Dec 14, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> So, you should try to GET her to talk about sex. You are MARRIED -- who else SHOULD you be talking with about what she likes? She may be uncomfortable, but you both need to just talk it through and it SHOULD become more comfortable to talk about as time goes by. I bet it would open up a whole new world for the both of you...


Thanks for the reply. I will talk to her.


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

spectrumk said:


> Yesterday when we had sex, I pulled her hand to my penis and let her jerk it off.


Maybe it’s a technicality but..how did she jerk it off while at the same time having sex with it? Or was there a second penis, unbeknownst to you?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife uses Tenga eggs on me from time to time and jerks it until I make a mess. She says ha ha ha and seems very happy to have done this.

Other times she will just grab it and pull on it. During these times I find I enjoy it a lot. Sometimes I will even make pants explosion.

I can say my friend that yes, some women like it!


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

Also why is this happening only once a month?


----------



## spectrumk (Dec 14, 2020)

Imperfections said:


> Maybe it’s a technicality but..how did she jerk it off while at the same time having sex with it? Or was there a second penis, unbeknownst to you?


i meant while doing the the act of sex. Foreplay.


----------



## spectrumk (Dec 14, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife uses Tenga eggs on me from time to time and jerks it until I make a mess. She says ha ha ha and seems very happy to have done this.
> 
> Other times she will just grab it and pull on it. During these times I find I enjoy it a lot. Sometimes I will even make pants explosion.
> 
> I can say my friend that yes, some women like it!


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## spectrumk (Dec 14, 2020)

Imperfections said:


> Also why is this happening only once a month?


Not sure why. It happens like that. We got used to this cycle... Yes we should do it often.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

spectrumk said:


> Thanks for the reply. May I know what do you mean by watching the 'off' part?


When she gets me off, and I ejaculate. She finds that exciting!
(and I’m glad!)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

One of our staples in encounters; she announces she wants to play a bit, just lay back and let her do whatever she wants.

I never disagree.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ugh...MEN...!!!!! (again!) Lol!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mee womin lyks to tuch ma thyngi.😁🤠


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Mee womin lyks to tuch ma thyngi.😁🤠


Lolol!!!!!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's that time of year, again.


----------



## Imperfections (Nov 26, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> It's that time of year, again.


If he is only getting touched once a month, I’d say it’s that time of the month rather...but I’m only a gynaecologist by hobby


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes, i do. But only if it's big!
Fun when it squirts.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I like to touch it with my mouth.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

C.C. says ... said:


> I like to touch it with my mouth.


Stop it!!!! 😳😉


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

I think a lot of women would never dare admit they are either indifferent or not huge fans of penises in general for fear of offending their partner. My partner loves my hands and fingers going to town but seems to be of the “touching ‘it’ is the cost of business” mindset.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

aaarghdub said:


> I think a lot of women would never dare admit they are either indifferent or not huge fans of penises in general for fear of offending their partner. My partner loves my hands and fingers going to town but seems to be of the “touching ‘it’ is the cost of business” mindset.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am reminded of the French TV commercial on You Tube about the young dating couple where the young boy ask the girl for a BJ and she hesitates, but says NO. Then he asks for a hand job and she asks what is a hand job. He really doesn't know how to respond, but says you hold it and then like a ketchup bottle you get stuff to come out. Then the commercial cuts to a girl hitting a ketchup bottle with the heal of her hand very hard. At this point the moderator says something like that Heinz ketchup is the thickest and best ketchup. I would include a link, but think that the moderators might feel I was posting porn, so I will let you Google it.

Some women enjoy touching their lover there and arousing him and some not so much as they prefer other activities.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> Then the commercial cuts to a girl hitting a ketchup bottle with the heal of her hand very hard.


Geez, I can't stop laughing. Those silly Frenchies.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

aaarghdub said:


> I think a lot of women would never dare admit they are either indifferent or not huge fans of penises in general for fear of offending their partner. My partner loves my hands and fingers going to town but seems to be of the “touching ‘it’ is the cost of business” mindset.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mrs. Conan is a little nuts about my unit. I can't walk around after a shower without her flirting chasing, touching and grabbing. I'm not complaining but she definitely likes it.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Isn’t it part of design???


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. Conan is a little nuts about my unit. I can't walk around after a shower without her flirting chasing, touching and grabbing. I'm not complaining but she definitely likes it.


Likewise. And we can't watch TV without her hand in my pants, it seems.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Not to rain on your parade, but you are going to have to be the judge whether she likes it or not. Because it could also be that she just said that so that after the handy that was the end of sex because she wasn't interested in having sex. But I hope not for your sake and hers.


----------



## Horny guy (Apr 14, 2021)

JustTheWife said:


> Yes, i do. But only if it's big!
> Fun when it squirts.


oh you are so dirty JustThe Wife, LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

spectrumk said:


> I am married with my wife for almost 8 years and we have sex once or twice a month. She often doesn't open her mouth or let me use my tongue while kissing.
> 
> Yesterday when we had sex, I pulled her hand to my penis and let her jerk it off. While she was shaking it off, she kissed me hard and deep. Our tongues licked each other and she did this for the whole 6 or 7 minutes before saying that she is done under her undies.
> 
> ...


"I am married with my wife for almost 8 years and we have sex once or twice a month. "
What do you guys do the rest of the month, A whole 30 days? 
One of you is rationing the other far too severely.


----------

